# LCB Paris



## kranderson (Feb 5, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had attended LCB Paris and how difficult it was to get through the program if you dont speak French. Also what the people were like at the school and in Paris.

thanks 

kyle


----------



## annok (May 19, 2009)

Is it too late to reply now?


----------



## piracer (Jun 22, 2006)

i hardly think so, i too would like to know, the more the better!


----------



## annok (May 19, 2009)

ok great, heres my reply.

Yes, you should be able to get through without any french language basics. because i am one good example, I graduated in the 2006 class, i took both cuisine and pastry which allows me to get the grand diplome. I started learning my french on the flight to Paris in 13hrs before i touch down. Just armed myself with a simple book with audio cd...HAHA!
Im serious, all you need is full attention and attendance, dont miss any classes and dont fall asleep during the demostration. And most of all don flop your practical and final exams. Be serious in the kitchen and ensure yourself with good habits and hygiene. As for students, they are mostly americans and canadian, and lots of koreans and japanese especially for pastry. We get a minority from south east asia etc. Hope this will help you. Good luck.


----------

